# FIREBIRD #10



## Ashton09 (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, Linda Park is back in the red & blue costume + I finally got #10 out! Though I cant promise this will always be out on time monthly (even though that is my goal) I can promise that this will always come out- creating Firebird is a hobby that I love and plan to stick with for years to come. By the way, for anyone interested, I posted an entry in my Firebird Production Journal talking about why this episode took so long to create, and I also have a Twitter for Firebird giving updates on each episode during production. Hope everybody enjoys~
-Ashton

*Link for larger version of current episode~
http://www.flickr.com/photos/36664072@N03/4186122676/sizes/l/
*Link to all prior episodes on Flickr~
http://www.flickr.com/photos/36664072@N03/?saved=1
*Twitter updates for next Firebird release~
http://twitter.com/FIREBIRDUPDATES
*Firebird Production Journal~
http://howimakefirebird.blogspot.com/


----------

